# XIKAR PuroTemp Hygrometers?



## sgtmac (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking for my first hygrometer and I came across this one that was referred to me by a friend. It states there is no calibration needed.. Does anyone have any experience with this one? If not this one, any other suggestions for one around the $25 range?

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks similar to the original model, without the calibration feature...I wonder if they've discontinued the original one. I like having the calibration feature...just because they guarantee it to be accurate to +/- 2%, doesn't mean it's accurate...I'd still have it in the calibration kit to check it, and I'd be pissed if it was off and I had no way to calibrate it...


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I can tell you first hand that the one that I got isn't nearly accurate.

I bought two of the style that has the calibrate function and one didn't function correctly. When I would let it sit in the boveda calibration bag for 24 hours it would get to 71% then I hit the calibrate button and it would go to 75% for like 10 seconds then instantly back to 71%. I tried it many times with the same result. I contacted Xikar CS and opened a dialog there with Kenny. The replacement I got was the new model guaranteed +/2% no calibration needed. Well it didnt go very well. It was even worse than the other. After 48 hours in the bag in never passed 69%. So I popped open a new boveda calibration kit just to be sure and got the same results. I put the one of the original in with it this time to make sure everything was on the up and up and sure enough the one that worked showed 75% balwz on two weeks after it was originally calibrated the the new one still at 69%. I kept an open rapport with Kenny and sent him the info, he is now testing some of the new ones himself to see if its just my bad luck or there is an even bigger problem. He had one of the old style transferred to him and it will be here any day now. First rate CS with Xikar. He is doing everything possible to make sure I get what I paid for, an reliable and operating hygrometer.

I bought this model because of the larger display to go in my wineador. Previously I have been using the Caliber IV with no issues what so ever, its guaranteed +/- 1% and the 3 of those that I bought were close right out of the box. One was bawlz on, one was -1% the other was +1% and they are cheaper than the Xikar.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

The old ones you could calibrate were accurate and nice. I just got a new one. Got it sitting in the Boveda bag overnight. We'll see in the am...


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well the PuroTemp will not get above 63% in the bag overnight. I popped a fairly accurate analog hygro that I keep on my desk into the bag and within a couple hours it has gone from 40% to 75%. Won't be buying another one of these.


----------

